# Moving to dubai work for Sharjah Petroleum



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

My husband and I are moving to dubai. He is going in feb and me and the kids will follow, soon after. He is work for Shajah Petroleum. Any advice or info would be greatly helpful! We are from canada and have school age childern. I would love some advice on what to expect or about the companyWe are getting a 5 bedroom duplex. What will that be like?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where exactly will the apartment be? That is what will make the difference. 

Read through some threads here, although be aware that they are mostly about Dubai, which is more liberal and Westernised than the neighbouring emirate of Sharjah. Sharjah is a dry emirate and much more traditional. Expats must be more considerate in how they dress and behave.

-


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Where exactly will the apartment be? That is what will make the difference.
> 
> Read through some threads here, although be aware that they are mostly about Dubai, which is more liberal and Westernised than the neighbouring emirate of Sharjah. Sharjah is a dry emirate and much more traditional. Expats must be more considerate in how they dress and behave.
> 
> -


We are not sure yet where just that they will be giving us a 5 bedroom duplex. Thank you so much for that advice I do know Jeff will be working at the Madina Tower Jumeirah Lake Towers. Thank again.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Les and Jeff said:


> We are not sure yet where just that they will be giving us a 5 bedroom duplex. Thank you so much for that advice I do know Jeff will be working at the Madina Tower Jumeirah Lake Towers. Thank again.


Are you going to be living in Dubai then? Jumeirah Lake Towers is at the Southern end of Dubai. You need to find out where the accommodation will be so you can start securing school places. Get your husband to ask and then come back and we can give you some info about the area. 

-


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Are you going to be living in Dubai then? Jumeirah Lake Towers is at the Southern end of Dubai. You need to find out where the accommodation will be so you can start securing school places. Get your husband to ask and then come back and we can give you some info about the area.
> 
> -


I will do that Thanks Again!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you mean Crescent Petroleum? If not, I don't think Sharjah Petroleum exists...

One of my colleagues used to work for Crescent and hated it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Do you mean Crescent Petroleum? If not, I don't think Sharjah Petroleum exists...
> 
> One of my colleagues used to work for Crescent and hated it.


Most ppl hate their jobs  Is not a reflection on the company I think


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless the reason they hate their job is the company they work for. 

Could easily have just been a personality clash so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Do you mean Crescent Petroleum? If not, I don't think Sharjah Petroleum exists...
> 
> One of my colleagues used to work for Crescent and hated it.


Its part of The Crescent company. But thanks for the heads up


----------



## GSX Rider (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe this company is not of existence and might be pulling a scam. If your husband is asked to contact a travel agency and pay for tickets and visa while he is in Canada then there is something fishy.

If you have their site url and the office number then call to ask reception of the contact person who is promising that position.

An offer is happening to a friend of mine as well and he happened to ask me what I thought. They did not do any phone interview and their promise and requests is not a standard approach for the UAE labor law. I am currently investigating this and that is why I cam across this forum.

If you have any questions I am happy for you to call me on xxxxx


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

GSX Rider said:


> I believe this company is not of existence and might be pulling a scam. If your husband is asked to contact a travel agency and pay for tickets and visa while he is in Canada then there is something fishy.
> 
> If you have their site url and the office number then call to ask reception of the contact person who is promising that position.
> 
> ...


They answered the phone and are get a working Visa for him currently. I looked up the company they are listed as a sub company on Crecsent Petroleum's website. The Adress is 106/107 Madina Tower Jumeirah Lake Towers. They also had us contact Barrister Yousuf Osman, Chief Immigration Lawyer, Emirates travel and tourism does any of this sound fishy??? I called his number and he picked up?? How you have me worried.


----------



## GSX Rider (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear Elphaba, I have noticed some of my responses were not posted and do understand why. My apology if I had put some contect that should not be discusses on this forum.

My intention is to help Les and Jeff. I can only advice. I am 100% that this job offering is phony and that Les and Jeff have been scammed.

I only hope that they have not done major changes in their life for this.

All in all, I am happy to be directly contacted and I will leave it up to the Moderator to see if this is possible.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GSX Rider said:


> Dear Elphaba, I have noticed some of my responses were not posted and do understand why. My apology if I had put some contect that should not be discusses on this forum.
> 
> My intention is to help Les and Jeff. I can only advice. I am 100% that this job offering is phony and that Les and Jeff have been scammed.
> 
> ...


Potentially libellous information cannot be posted on a public forumm especially when it not substantiated in any way. A Personal Message facility (activated after 5 valid posts) exists for confidential discussions.
-


----------



## kutts76 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Offer From Sharjah Petroleum*



Les and Jeff said:


> My husband and I are moving to dubai. He is going in feb and me and the kids will follow, soon after. He is work for Shajah Petroleum. Any advice or info would be greatly helpful! We are from canada and have school age childern. I would love some advice on what to expect or about the companyWe are getting a 5 bedroom duplex. What will that be like?



Hi Less and Jeff,

I got a similar offer from US by email from Sharjah Petroleum. They provided the offer with no interview, just a quesitionnaire and the offer terms sounded too good to be true. Is it the same way you guys felt about this and have you tried to find out if this company is genuine - did you call them up? pl let me know. same 5 bed room duplex, toyota camry etc in the offer. did the agent ask for your documents or bank info etc? Please proceed cautiously and please reply to this post.


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

*Sharjah Pet*



Les and Jeff said:


> They answered the phone and are get a working Visa for him currently. I looked up the company they are listed as a sub company on Crecsent Petroleum's website. The Adress is 106/107 Madina Tower Jumeirah Lake Towers. They also had us contact Barrister Yousuf Osman, Chief Immigration Lawyer, Emirates travel and tourism does any of this sound fishy??? I called his number and he picked up?? How you have me worried.


Les / Jeff:

My name is Ed and I am from Toronto CA. I also got an offer from those guys and they have asked me for 1280 USD along with a scanned copy of my passport, 2 passport size pictures etc. Id love to talk to you guys rgd this as I am not comfortable using Western Union (Strictly) per their guidance... Also, I solicited some of my friends who are in UAE and they have cautioned me regarding numerous scams in Dubai... 



Please call me if you dont mind -xxxx..

Ed


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

Kutts - Did you apply? How was your exp?


----------



## bostonceltics (Feb 7, 2010)

kutts76 said:


> Hi Less and Jeff,
> 
> I got a similar offer from US by email from Sharjah Petroleum. They provided the offer with no interview, just a quesitionnaire and the offer terms sounded too good to be true. Is it the same way you guys felt about this and have you tried to find out if this company is genuine - did you call them up? pl let me know. same 5 bed room duplex, toyota camry etc in the offer. did the agent ask for your documents or bank info etc? Please proceed cautiously and please reply to this post.



What is now the latest on this from Less and Jeff? I got a similar offer today from Sharjah Petroleum and it does sound fishy. The terms of the deal is similar to that given to Less and Jeff. Does not seem right, especially to a veteran HR person like me. Sounds too good to be true. Anyway, I'm doing my own investigations and will update soon. Any updates from you guys will be very much appreciated.


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

*Status*



bostonceltics said:


> What is now the latest on this from Less and Jeff? I got a similar offer today from Sharjah Petroleum and it does sound fishy. The terms of the deal is similar to that given to Less and Jeff. Does not seem right, especially to a veteran HR person like me. Sounds too good to be true. Anyway, I'm doing my own investigations and will update soon. Any updates from you guys will be very much appreciated.


So the travel company is legit - Called a friend and he has used them quite a bit for Dubai Travel - However still unclear on the company. The HR person who sends these e mails uses a gmail alias vs a company alias... 

still waiting to hear from les / Jeff since they seem to be the only couple who has moved forward with this offer to see where it sits..


----------



## bostonceltics (Feb 7, 2010)

zamasood said:


> So the travel company is legit - Called a friend and he has used them quite a bit for Dubai Travel - However still unclear on the company. The HR person who sends these e mails uses a gmail alias vs a company alias...
> 
> still waiting to hear from les / Jeff since they seem to be the only couple who has moved forward with this offer to see where it sits..


I am almost 95% sure the company is a fake. But a friend of mine will be visiting the company itself and asking directly.


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

bostonceltics said:


> I am almost 95% sure the company is a fake. But a friend of mine will be visiting the company itself and asking directly.


if you can close the loop that wud be GREAT.

thanks


----------



## AndyM (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, my company based in Sharjah has business with BP Sharjah who are legit and provide regular business, not sure if linked or not.


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

*Here is the update.*

We are taking all paper work to a lawyer today to see what is up. Yes Im still very unsure about all this. We are currently waiting on the visa that cost us $1280 us to be delivered. Along with a hard copy of the contract to also be looked over by our lawyer. We have spook on the phone with a lawyer, that they put us in contact for the visa. He has called us 5 times. But who knows if he is real. I email the company and as for some verification that they exsist. I also let them know I was going over everything with my lawyer. They now want us to open a bank account in dubai uing $15,000 to open it??????? hhmmm. Its smelling fishy to me. I'll update everyone tomorrow after I talk to the lawyer here in canada. P.s They are promising $50,000 after I open the account. There is a lot of paper work we have and we'll see what the lawyer says, but I dont like how this is looking.


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Les and Jeff said:


> We are taking all paper work to a lawyer today to see what is up. Yes Im still very unsure about all this. We are currently waiting on the visa that cost us $1280 us to be delivered. Along with a hard copy of the contract to also be looked over by our lawyer. We have spook on the phone with a lawyer, that they put us in contact for the visa. He has called us 5 times. But who knows if he is real. I email the company and as for some verification that they exsist. I also let them know I was going over everything with my lawyer. They now want us to open a bank account in dubai uing $15,000 to open it??????? hhmmm. Its smelling fishy to me. I'll update everyone tomorrow after I talk to the lawyer here in canada. P.s They are promising $50,000 after I open the account. There is a lot of paper work we have and we'll see what the lawyer says, but I dont like how this is looking.



Please contact me if you have any onfo that would help! Thank you soooooo much everyone for your posts and comments. Hopefully we are all wrong


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Where exactly will the apartment be? That is what will make the difference.
> 
> Read through some threads here, although be aware that they are mostly about Dubai, which is more liberal and Westernised than the neighbouring emirate of Sharjah. Sharjah is a dry emirate and much more traditional. Expats must be more considerate in how they dress and behave.
> 
> -


Is there such a thing as Ministry of internal affairs and would they need $6000 to process a regency visa??

ADDRESS: PO Box 3790, Abu Dhabi, UAE.
E-MAIL: [email protected] does this exsist.

Here is a copy of what was sent to us please help!


We inquired with the Relevant Authorities today undertaking the notary of your documents and were informed that you’re Temporary work & Residential Work Permit and Expatriate Certificates are ready for Courier. The documents including your Contract Letter, the Original Documents with the contract Hard Copy has been deposited with DHL for onward shipment to the address you indicated however there is a little setback. 

The Ministry of Internal Affairs issued a "Stop Order" on the Courier of your documents. This is as a result of incidents of security breach by Expatriates coming to work in UAE and as such is out to forestall any of such occurrences. They require there percentage from your monthly salary which is total of US$5,500 (Five Thousand Five Hundred United State Dollars) and Visa approval/endorsement to be deposited to assure them that you are in no way connected to any terrorist attempt on UAE and that you would not engage in such in the near future. 

You’re Host Employer (Eng.Ahmed Hussein the Head of recruitment in (Sharjah Petroleum LLC-UAE) indicated willingness to make this deposit on your behalf however they insisted that the deposit must come from the Intending Employee. They have your documents on file; International Passport included. You shall be reimbursed this amount, as it is only a deposit the reimbursement would be carried once we issue our approval from this office.

Does this sound right??


----------



## Les and Jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

Also does this person excist Barrister Yousuf Osman of EMIRATES TRAVEL & TOURISM


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

Les and Jeff said:


> Also does this person excist Barrister Yousuf Osman of EMIRATES TRAVEL & TOURISM


Jeff / Less:

Here are my findings. My cousin who is in Dubai visited the address which was given by this HR person from Shar Petro and apparently, its a vacant appt NO office building. I also, consulted a lawyer from my Uncles business - they are in a different business but the process for visa should be the same ie application etc. He said this is non-sense no one should ask you to open bank accounts, or make you pay any money for visa processing!!! He said that since this company is scamming educated from abroad they are very Organized and have prepared before this scam. He also said that you may get VERY low level jobs paying peanuts without interviews but expat jobs of this magnitude are NEVER offered without interviews.

Since I called this Osman guy he has called me abt 5 times mostly between 3 to 5 am EST. Woke my kids up!! Anyway, i have made up my mind not to pursue anything.

As a suggesting considering your 1280USD is now in their pockets - Cut your losses and dont waste any money and time in pursuing other lawyers etc.

Wish you all the best guys.

ed


----------



## AndyM (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, It does sound like a scam, very popular and they emanate from Africa or India. They have similar things in the UK where you are contacted regards allowing them to utilise your bank account and details in order to release payment which has been tied up in a country that will not allow trade with their country. Alternatives are that you have been left money or won a lottery; you then need to send some money to cover legal fees to release the funds. They often involve phone calls, legit e-mails and letters. After the initial payments have been made they confirm release of the funds. A week or so later there is a delay and further funds are needed, this continues for some time. After they have all the cash or you can't afford any more the trail goes cold. Usually termed 419 frauds, there is plenty of information around the web, take a look and you will see some similarities.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*Sharjah Petroleum - seems like a scam*



GSX Rider said:


> I believe this company is not of existence and might be pulling a scam. If your husband is asked to contact a travel agency and pay for tickets and visa while he is in Canada then there is something fishy.
> 
> If you have their site url and the office number then call to ask reception of the contact person who is promising that position.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for this post as a friend of mine in Toronto just got the same offer and asked me to look into it. I have to say it smells very strongly like a scam. The web site they mention is in Europe "sharjah-petroleum.eu.pn"


They offer a phone number in Dubai (+971-561274838)
with an address in JLT which is primarily a residential area. I also called the Etisalat telephone directory service (181) and they do not have a listing to Sharjah Petroleum.

Should we inform the authorities here?

Cheers,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Might be useful if everyone who received e-mails forwards them to the real company using the following e-mail address:

[email protected] 

If the authorities don't do anything, I'd imagine the company itself would be keen to take action to protect its reputation.


----------



## bostonceltics (Feb 7, 2010)

Dear All,

I now have confirmation from fellow professionals in the UAE. This Sharjah Petroleum thing is one big scam. Their offices do not even exist! This company said that they got my CV and contact details from the job portal Monster Gulf. Since only companies with subscriptions can get CVs from job portals (or at least I believe so), then this company invested something to be able to get CVs and contact information for expat professionals. I have already gotten in touch with my contacts in Monster Gulf and warned them of this. We have to be aware and inform other people of job scams like this. Maybe a thread could be started regarding questionable companies and job offers. I'll start with one:

1) Beware of a company called Medianes, a supposedly French company operating in the Ivory Coast. Their modus operandi is eerily similar to Sharjah Petroleum.:boxing:


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

cdnskier said:


> Thank you all for this post as a friend of mine in Toronto just got the same offer and asked me to look into it. I have to say it smells very strongly like a scam. The web site they mention is in Europe "sharjah-petroleum.eu.pn"
> 
> 
> They offer a phone number in Dubai (+971-561274838)
> ...


Unfortunately thre are are unsrcupulous people out there who make a living out of scamming others. I received a letter in the post last week from an African Prince the son of the king of some small African Nation who had been killed in a recent military coup. He wanted my help to transfer his family's funds to a bank in Europe. All he needed was my bank account details and for me to deposit 5000USD in to his bank account to get things started and I would be rewarded "handsomely"

I can't wait to see what I get!!

As the old saying goes if something sounds too good to true.......

Your situation sounds less "obvious" than the one I describe above and I hope thinks work out for you.


----------



## EINACARIO (Mar 1, 2010)

[*B]Work for Sharjah Petroleum*[/B]*

I got the same offer to this Company. Same methods of incouraging the expats and all benefits are so enormous. After reading these messages in the forum, i've got totally confused.* Luckly, i did not paid yet the processing visa & permit which they insisted thru Western Union. 

My problem now is my Exit Visa here is already in process & i'll be send home. It's really a big mistake desicion..


Thanks for this forum that always give ideas & warning to all expats..


----------



## JIMMIRZA (Mar 1, 2010)

i am in toronto canada & received the same offer with a good compensation package. Details of the hiring firm & the associated travel agency listed below - got hrough talking with both individuals, they sounded fishy. They wanted me to transfer $2270 USD for visa processing fee etc for me & the family. Mode of transfer western union only payable to Kathy Humper in Dubai. I AM NOT CONVINCED & BELEIVE IT TO BE A SCAM. CAN ANYBODY SHED SOME LIGHT ON THIS PLEASE...


----------



## zamasood (Feb 7, 2010)

JIMMIRZA said:


> i am in toronto canada & received the same offer with a good compensation package. Details of the hiring firm & the associated travel agency listed below - got hrough talking with both individuals, they sounded fishy. They wanted me to transfer $2270 USD for visa processing fee etc for me & the family. Mode of transfer western union only payable to Kathy Humper in Dubai. I AM NOT CONVINCED & BELEIVE IT TO BE A SCAM. CAN ANYBODY SHED SOME LIGHT ON THIS PLEASE...



Read the thread its all FRAUD!!! Just delete..


----------



## dettwile (Mar 3, 2010)

My name is Claude D. I am from Vancouver. Got same fantastic offer from Sharjah Petroleum. Thinking it was too nice to be true I sent the whole package to Crescent Petroleum Company and asked them weather Sharjah Petroleum is a subsiduary of theirs. I have not had any reply. I definitely think it is a scam. I also found a site where it mentioned Sharjah Petoleum been involved with an Indian School in Sharjah. This get's better and better. Keep all of us posted if anyone finds out more.


----------

